# Badass fight scenes (hand to hand combat) - list your favorites!



## Hollowway (Dec 18, 2022)

I was just watching Mile 22 (with Mark Wahlberg) and there was a super cool fight scene of this character Li Noor against 2 bad guys. It kind of reminded me of the prison hallway scene in the Netflix Punisher.

Anyway, give me your favorite high intensity fight scenes!


----------



## ExMachina (Dec 18, 2022)

Drive elevator scene, bane vs Batman, once upon a time in Hollywood vs Bruce Lee, Kareem vs Bruce Lee, neo vs morpheus


----------



## Shawn (Dec 18, 2022)

One of my all time favorite scenes is in Jackie Chan’s Drunken Master at the end in the refinery. It’s badass and comical.


----------



## MFB (Dec 18, 2022)

I mean, I think this is one of the first ones I can recall making the cinematography work for the fight instead of them cutting around some actor doing half assed choreography.


----------



## nightlight (Dec 18, 2022)

I like the one in the Matrix with Neo vs multiple Agent Smiths. 

Another cool one is the fight at the ice factory in The Big Boss. 

In Dawn of Justice, the fight between Batman and the goons trying to kill Ma Kent is also spectacular.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 18, 2022)

-the whole knife fight sequence in The Man from Nowhere
-Basically every fight in The Raid and Raid 2 
-The Protector staircase fight scene 
-All the fight scenes in Flashpoint with Donnie Yen 
-All of the sick fights in Banshee 
The waterfall knife fight in The Hunted


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 18, 2022)

Bruce Lee vs Chuck Norris in Way of the Dragon:



A master class in one on one action, both emotional and physical. These guys don't need to say anything to each other but just by movement, eye contact, action, there's a lot going on. 

Jackie Chan vs Benny 'The Jet' Urquidez in Meals on Wheels:



Same as above but in lighter hearted but still the same intensity. Sammo Hung's choreography is second to none here, every punch and kick is so intricate, and the use of scenery is perfection. That roundhouse kick by Urquidez that cuts the candelabra light is real and authentic.

Jet Li vs Yen Shi Kwan in Once Upon A Time In China part 1



More wushu wire-fu fantasy driven than the other 2 but still just as intense. One word, 'ladders'. 

Michelle Yeoh vs Andy and Brian Le in Everything Everywhere All At Once



A more contemporary choice, but damn, everyone is just killing it. Michelle Yeoh is already a legend but it's Andy and Brian Le are the ones to watch out for in future movies. Andy's already showing some well deserved popularity as Death Dealer in Shang Chi.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Dec 18, 2022)

Alleyway fight scene in “They Live”.


----------



## BornToLooze (Dec 18, 2022)

Idk if it's what you where going for, but the border scene from Sicario still feels like the best example of everyone wants to be a gangsta until it's time to do gangsta shit.


----------



## TheBlackBard (Dec 18, 2022)

KnightBrolaire said:


> -the whole knife fight sequence in The Man from Nowhere
> -Basically every fight in The Raid and Raid 2
> -The Protector staircase fight scene
> -All the fight scenes in Flashpoint with Donnie Yen
> ...



Goddamn it, you beat me to it with The Raid movies, and not just that, but added the sugar on top with The Hunted. The Hunted was a fantastic movie, basically a pretty good Rambo retelling.


----------



## littlebadboy (Dec 19, 2022)

Tony Jaa's
"Ong Bak" 1 & 2
"Tom Yum Goong"

JeeJs Yanin's "Chocolate"


----------



## John (Dec 19, 2022)

Looking back, Van Damme has been another favorite actor in the business and motivation to try taking up martial arts


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 19, 2022)

Night crawler X-men whitehouse teleporting fight scene.


----------



## jaxadam (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## mastapimp (Dec 19, 2022)

They Live - Rowdy Roddy Piper vs Keith David
Brawl in Cell Block 99 - Any prison fight w/ Vince Vaughn


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 19, 2022)

mastapimp said:


> They Live - Rowdy Roddy Piper vs Keith David
> Brawl in Cell Block 99 - Any prison fight w/ Vince Vaughn


Brawl in Cell Block 99 is an awesome movie. Those fights at the end are insanely brutal.


----------



## Randy (Dec 19, 2022)

My favorite one, by a mile. Thomas Jane vs Kevin Nash from Punisher (2004)


----------



## Randy (Dec 19, 2022)

Honorable mention to this one for the "one long take" style.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 19, 2022)

Lift fight in Winter Soldier
And any of the fights scenes in Brotherhood of the Wolf


----------



## Drew (Dec 19, 2022)

If swords don't disqualify a fight scene, then - IMO of course - The Princess Bridge has the best fight scene in cinematic history:


----------



## ArtDecade (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## TheBlackBard (Dec 24, 2022)

This.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 24, 2022)

TheBlackBard said:


> This.



That’s interesting that you include a UFC fight, because one of the things that I hate about real vs fictional fight scenes is that irl fights often devolve into ground and pound, rather than martial arts kinds of moves you see in the movies. Though, this one is very much a standing fight.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 24, 2022)

I should probably make a different thread, but the one move in fight/confrontation scenes that gets me rewinding to watch over and over is that move where they grab a gun out of the bad guy’s hand. Not a fight scene, but there’s this scene in BCS which I watched probably 15 times:


----------



## TheBlackBard (Dec 24, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> That’s interesting that you include a UFC fight, because one of the things that I hate about real vs fictional fight scenes is that irl fights often devolve into ground and pound, rather than martial arts kinds of moves you see in the movies. Though, this one is very much a standing fight.



Violence is good no matter how it is in a cage. Now if you're talking about someone like Jon Fitch or Ben Askren where they are just NOT exciting to watch (unless they're getting their shit pushed in), I get that, but when you've got someone like Khabib or Islam who knows how to sub and land punches on the ground, that shit is great.


----------



## Lax (Dec 24, 2022)

Hotshots2 intro and Jackie chan's city hunter Street fighter 2 scene!


----------



## John (Dec 24, 2022)

Hollowway said:


> one of the things that I hate about real vs fictional fight scenes is that irl fights often devolve into ground and pound, rather than martial arts kinds of moves you see in the movies



I understand and agree with that sentiment (the ground and pound thing was never a real interest here, either). Still it depends on rulings if we're talking IRL fights like these, K-1 for example is way more into stand-up fights. Not a big fan of the current direction TKD fights have been going, either, especially for the Olympics. But those (be it WT or ITF) have consistently been stand up fights too.

As for the stuff you may see in movies, a lot of it is geared towards aesthetics. Especially the significantly 'flashier' stuff that would take too long to set up/be too telegraphic in a fight.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Dec 24, 2022)

Sandy Cheeks knows how to throw down


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 24, 2022)

Shawn said:


> One of my all time favorite scenes is in Jackie Chan’s Drunken Master at the end in the refinery. It’s badass and comical.



Just an addendum, the refinery fight is in Drunken Master 2, not 1 (where Chan refused to learn the goddess flute stance until the final fight in a chance to win). Drunken Master 2 is fantastic overall though, it's Chan's best movie in the 90s and perhaps his best action/direction work. 

I remembered owning a Jackie Chan special magazine I bought during a holiday in the Gold Coast back in the 90s. Chan goes on an informative interview during the DM2 fight scenes and how he had to cater to the different styles of other actors. Ho Sung Pak (who did Liu Kang's motion capture on the first 2 Mortal Kombat games) wasn't used to the constant motion of the Hong Kong style so Chan and his stunt team catered to him, hence why all his fights were very stop-start choppy compared to the rest. But the result is that it made Pak's character a more threatening presence.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 24, 2022)

Speaking of well filmed Kung Fu action scenes...



Exactly as the Youtube title implies...

Directed by the great Corey Yuen (No Retreat No Surrender, The Transporter and um... the Dead Or Alive game movie), this is one of the most dazzling wire fu action scenes ever filmed. Meticulously choreographed, masterful use of wires and stunt crew (who are literally doing as much heavy lifting as the stars), it's definitely a spectacle.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 26, 2022)

Matrix Reloaded - burly brawl, as mentioned earlier. 
Atomic Blonde - the "1 shot" fight between Charlise Theron and the big Russian dude in the staircase.
Hannibal TV series - the fight between Jack and Hannibal in Florence in season 3. Also the fight in Hannibal's kitchen in the season 2 finale.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 26, 2022)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Just an addendum, the refinery fight is in Drunken Master 2, not 1 (where Chan refused to learn the goddess flute stance until the final fight in a chance to win). Drunken Master 2 is fantastic overall though, it's Chan's best movie in the 90s and perhaps his best action/direction work.
> 
> I remembered owning a Jackie Chan special magazine I bought during a holiday in the Gold Coast back in the 90s. Chan goes on an informative interview during the DM2 fight scenes and how he had to cater to the different styles of other actors. Ho Sung Pak (who did Liu Kang's motion capture on the first 2 Mortal Kombat games) wasn't used to the constant motion of the Hong Kong style so Chan and his stunt team catered to him, hence why all his fights were very stop-start choppy compared to the rest. But the result is that it made Pak's character a more threatening presence.


Yes, you're right. 2. Great film overall....and yes, it's my favorite Jackie Chan movie.


----------



## AxeAttack (Dec 26, 2022)

Pretty much any fight scene from Out For Justice. Not because Steven Seagal is close to being the fighter he thinks he is, but for the sheer mean-spiritedness of a lot of what he does.


----------



## jaxadam (Dec 26, 2022)

AxeAttack said:


> Pretty much any fight scene from Out For Justice. Not because Steven Seagal is close to being the fighter he thinks he is, but for the sheer mean-spiritedness of a lot of what he does.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 27, 2022)

Also, besides Jackie Chan's Drunken Master, I'd have to go with the fight scene in Rumble in the Bronx, too when he confronts the gang in their hangout....


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jan 1, 2023)

BlackMastodon said:


> Atomic Blonde - the "1 shot" fight between Charlise Theron and the big Russian dude in the staircase.


+1
Great film


----------



## works0fheart (Jan 4, 2023)

The first Ip Man movie had some pretty good fight scenes before the following movies went a little too over the top. The fight against the 10 men in the dojo and the final fight were really good.

For those who haven't seen it yet, Old Boy (the original, not the Josh Brolin one), the fight scene in the hallway with the hammer. Also a super messed up movie so brace yourself if you plan to watch it.

+1 for The Man From Nowhere. Pretty good movie with some awesome fights in it as well.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 4, 2023)

What about the scene in Kung Pow when the Chosen One fights a random cow in the pasture?


----------

